# mopa/lampaso/fregona/trapeador/trapero / mocho



## EL SABIO

Hola foreros:  

Me gustarίa enterarme de algo: ¿Cómo dicen Uds. "mop" en tú paίs?
 
Sé que en España se utiliza "la fregona" y que en Venezuela/América Central se utilizan "el lampaso" o "la mopa"
 
Quisiera que Uds me den las palabras y se utilizan en tu zona.  Gracias por todo.


----------



## Bilma

Check this link

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=59373


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Efectivamente, en España es 'fregona', pero entendemos 'mopa'.


----------



## Cubanboy

*Hola, El Sabio.

Por aquí le decimos 'el palo de trapear' o 'el trapeador'.


Saludos.*


----------



## Laztana

Hola,

yo también he oido "mocho" pero no en el norte.


----------



## mjmuak

yo anado que también en Espana decimos _fregón_


----------



## EL SABIO

Gracias a todo por sus aportaciones.  Qué hilo tan informativo!  Gracias también a Bilma por el otro hilo con este tema.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

En Venezuela es "coleto", normalmente.
pero tambien se utiliza como tu bien lo dices "mopa", "lampazo".

"Me voy a pasar coleto"

Saludos


----------



## EL SABIO

Gracias *Rosangelus.*

Yo fui a una feria colombiana donde pedí a un hombre que nos estaba exponiendo que me diera el nombre de la vaina que agarraba
.  Me explicó que era un "trapero"  algo que parecía una fregona (y en efecto hace lo mismo) pero funciona utilizando un aparato que se apreta para que se seque la mopa.  Es una forma moderna de la mopa.  ¿Alguien lo ha visto?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Sabiondo...
Pero el aparato es un tobo/balde???
Yo conozco uno que trae un pote/tobo/balde con un sistema para esprimir el coleto/mopa/lampazo.
Tambien hay un uno que se parece al que se utiliza para limpiar los parabrisas de los vehiculos, pero trae un sistema con el cual exprimes tambien desde adentro del tubo, ese lo vi tambien en una exposicion/feria de productos colombianos.
Es que hay que ver lo inventores que son ellos... 

Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

EL SABIO said:


> Gracias *Rosangelus.*
> 
> Yo fui a una feria colombiana donde pedí a un hombre que nos estaba exponiendo que me diera el nombre de la vaina que agarraba
> . Me explicó que era un "trapero" algo que parecía una fregona (y en efecto hace lo mismo) pero funciona utilizando un aparato que se apreta para que se seque la mopa. Es una forma moderna de la mopa. ¿Alguien lo ha visto?


 
Conozco unos cubos que llevan un dispositivo de dos rodillos con los que se exprime el agua de la fregona o mopa; la fregona no tiene forma ni un nombre especial, el cubo es un cubo con exprimidor.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Laztana said:


> Hola,
> 
> yo también he oido "mocho" pero no en el norte.


 
¡Cierto! Hace años que no me muevo por la parte de España donde se le llama así.


----------



## EL SABIO

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Conozco unos cubos que llevan un dispositivo de dos rodillos con los que se exprime el agua de la fregona o mopa; la fregona no tiene forma ni un nombre especial, el cubo es un cubo con exprimidor.


 
Gracias *Manuel/Rosangelus*. Lamento decirles que hablo de la fregona propia y no del cubo/balde. Hay lampazos sin las "greñas" que fregan el piso. Estos lampazos modernos utilizan un trapo que parece un estropajo (tiene una superficie plana) y el dispositivo que exprime el agua forman parte del lampazo.

Mi madre compró algo como una fregona que dispone de un contenedor adjunto con agua. No se utiliza con un balde...hay un rodillo para exprimir el agua y un contenedor de agua ambos empotrados en el lampazo


----------



## ROSANGELUS

A eso me refería cuando te mencioné,l el que se parece a los que utilizan para limpiar los parabrisas de los carros, no se si los conoces.

Saludos ...


----------



## pgbc2007

aquí le llamamos "trapo de piso" , aunque "lampazo" también se entiende.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pues ya veo. Ya veo que estamos metidos en un laberinto. Si tenemos una Torre de Babel con la fregona, lampazo, mopa, trapeador, no quiero pensar en lo que puede pasar con ese nuevo aparato, que ya me hago idea de lo que es pero no de como se llama.


----------



## hijacker

en chile es "el trapeador" o "el trapero".. cualkiera de las 2..
Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Manuel
Será mopa con esprimidor incorporado, la versión larga.
Ayuda tu con la version resumida...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola Manuel
> Será mopa con esprimidor incorporado, la versión larga.
> Ayuda tu con la version resumida...


 
Ya que lo pides: 'Mopexprimática' o 'Trapexprimático'. Supongo .


----------



## EL SABIO

ROSANGELUS said:


> A eso me refería cuando te mencioné,l el que se parece a los que utilizan para limpiar los parabrisas de los carros, no se si los conoces.
> 
> Saludos ...


 
1. Se llaman "windshield wipers" en inglés aunque en efecto tiene una función semejante.
 
2. Mi mamá acaba de decirme que la mopita que tiene se llama un "swifter sweeper"  (barredora=sweeper)  Para mi es un tipo de fregón porque utiliza agua y uno lo utiliza para hacer la misma cosa.
 
3. Gracias por  las demás aportaciones.  Me sirven mucho.  Estoy pensando en crear una herramienta de enseñanza con éstas


----------



## Tundra

Hola,
según mi criterio como habitante de las Islas Canarias, *la mopa* en estas regiones *es diferente a la fregona*. La *mopa* es una superficie rectangular de tela, que se suele utilizar, en seco, para limpiar el polvo del suelo o para recoger serrín o cristales rotos etc. sin levantar polvo, como ocurre con los pelos del escobillón. La *fregona* es con muchas tiras de tela y se moja. Sé que, por ejemplo, en Alemania, esta mopa se utiliza como nosotros usamos en España la fregona, o sea, mojándola y escurriéndola. Y supongo que es lo que sucede en la mayoría de lugares del mundo. Comúnmente, en España, no la utilizamos de esa manera, porque es más funcional usar la fregona para ello. 
Creo que la diferencia cultural se produce porque la *fregona es un invento* *español *y no está tan presente en la limpieza doméstica de otros paises, que utilizan otros utensilios parecidos, pero que no son exactamente la "fregona" de tiras de tela.
Hasta otra


----------



## mjmuak

estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, tondra, la mopa en España es un  limpiapolvo y no se moja en agua. no sé en alemania, pero yo he visto fregones como los nuestros en Uk, aunque lo más habitual es encontrar mopas que, como tú dices, se escurren haciendo algún movimiento con el palo, y a las dos las llaman _mops_

saludos


----------



## Filis Cañí

Yo al _mop_ lo llamo mocho. La fregona es un invento español de la posguerra, y se refiere al "exprimidor" que se coloca sobre el cubo, no al mocho en sí.


----------



## mjmuak

Filis Cañí said:


> Yo al _mop_ lo llamo mocho. La fregona es un invento español de la posguerra, y se refiere al "exprimidor" que se coloca sobre el cubo, no al mocho en sí.


 
yo con ese nombre no lo había oído nunca, solo en la tele, y la verdad es que veo más logico que la _fregona_ sea el palo con los pelillos de tella y no el _exprimidor, _porque lo que friega son los pelillos.
ya sé que la wikipedia no es muy fiable, pero mirad lo que dice de _fregona_

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fregona

y este otro

http://www.fregona.net/noticia1.html

no sabía que tenía tan pocos anos de vida este invento...


saludos


----------



## Tundra

Vaya, gracias por el link del inventor. Me encanta saber más sobre este invento. 
¿Sabían que el tetra-brik también es de un inventor español? Creo que sevillano. Y el chupa-chups también. Y tantos otros... Bueno, eso lo dejo para los curiosos.
Hasta otra


----------



## andres65

Estos son los términos que yo tengo para traducir "mop" : chascona (Chile), fregona (España), lampazo (Argentina, Nicaragua, Uruguay y la ciudad de Maracaibo en Venezuela) ; mapo (Puerto Rico), mocho (Barcelona en España), mopa (Venezuela), suape (República Dominicana),
trapeador (Centroamérica, Cuba, Ecuador, México, y Perú) y trapero (Colombia - no sé si también dicen trapeadora).

No debe confundirse "mop" con "floorcloth" que es el pedazo de tela, y que se traduce así : bayeta (España), coleto (Venezuela), frazada de piso (Cuba), jerga (México) ; trapero (Chile), trapo de piso o trapo rejilla (Argentina y Uruguay). Me faltan países en este caso.... así que si saben otras traducciones de "floorcloth" se los agradezco...

Saludos,
Andrés


----------



## EL SABIO

andres65 said:


> Estos son los términos que yo tengo para traducir "mop" : chascona (Chile), fregona (España), lampazo (Argentina, Nicaragua, Uruguay y la ciudad de Maracaibo en Venezuela) ; mapo (Puerto Rico), mocho (Barcelona en España), mopa (Venezuela), suape (República Dominicana),
> trapeador (Centroamérica, Cuba, Ecuador, México, y Perú) y trapero (Colombia - no sé si también dicen trapeadora).
> 
> No debe confundirse "mop" con "floorcloth" que es el pedazo de tela, y que se traduce así : bayeta (España), coleto (Venezuela), frazada de piso (Cuba), jerga (México) ; trapero (Chile), trapo de piso o trapo rejilla (Argentina y Uruguay). Me faltan países en este caso.... así que si saben otras traducciones de "floorcloth" se los agradezco...
> 
> Saludos,
> Andrés


 
Gracias *Andres65, Tundra y todos* (pero Uds hacen que mi cabeza me de vueltas con la cantidad de palabras a conocer)


----------



## andres65

EL SABIO said:


> Gracias *Andres65, Tundra y todos* (pero Uds hacen que mi cabeza me de vueltas con la cantidad de palabras a conocer)


Por nada, Sabio, estamos a la orden. Por cierto me enteré ahora que el término "mocho" se usa no sólo en Barcelona, sino que es general en todo el este de España, Valencia y Zaragoza, incluidos.

Saludos,


----------



## chics

Tundra said:


> Hola,
> según mi criterio como habitante de las Islas Canarias, *la mopa* en estas regiones *es diferente a la fregona*. La *mopa* es una superficie rectangular de tela, que se suele utilizar, en seco, para limpiar el polvo del suelo o para recoger serrín o cristales rotos etc. sin levantar polvo, como ocurre con los pelos del escobillón. La *fregona* es con muchas tiras de tela y se moja.


Aquí en el norte es exactamente lo mismo, pero a la *fregona *también la llamamos informalmente *mocho*. La *mopa *también puede estar en un palo, pero se mantiene seca y rectangular.


----------



## bb008

Hola a todos:

En Venezuela le decimos "Coleto": pasa un coleto por favor...


----------



## bb008

bb008 said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> En Venezuela le decimos "Coleto": pasa un coleto por favor...


 
Decimos también mopa y algunas personas la usan, el trapeador es de poco uso, y el trapero, lo decimos para describir una cantidad enorme de ropa (es decir, que para nosotros trapero es otra cosa)...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Me surgió una duda en otro hilo. ¿Cómo le llaman a esto en sus países? ¿Y a la acción de usarlo? ¿Cómo le llaman a la parte que toca el piso?

Por acá eso es un trapeador, y la gente que lo usa trapea los pisos. La parte que toca el piso son las mechas o los hilos.


----------



## Juan Miguel González

No necesitas cambiar de país, en Zacatecas yo lo conocía como trapeador pero en el DF por lo menos en la familia de mi esposa le dicen "mechudo" pero creo que trapeador también se entiende.


----------



## Argónida

*Fregona*.
Cuando lo usas *friegas *(el suelo).
La parte que toca el piso es el *mocho* por aquí, pero intuyo que puede variar en otros lugares de España.

Por cierto que la fregona parece ser un invento patrio de esos de los que debemos sentirnos orgullosos, como el chupachús y el futbolín. Todo es cuestión de ponerle palos a las cosas...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Juan Miguel, ¿y qué hacen con el mechudo? ¿Mechean o mechan el piso?


----------



## THC

También se llama en España mopa, como en inglés mop.
El mocho es la parte que toca el suelo o piso, y también es una forma coloquial de llamar a la fregona en conjunto : Pasa el mocho.
La acción es fregar.


----------



## Argónida

Pero la mopa es más bien algo como esto, ¿no?


----------



## Calambur

Para mí es un *lampazo*, que, según el Santo DRAE, en la Argentina se llama *fregona*::


> 4. m. _Arg. y Nic._ fregona (|| utensilio para fregar los suelos).


Pero la Argentina es muy grande... y yo no tengo oído que se use *fregona* por aquí.
Por otra parte, *lampazo* tampoco se oye mucho, porque ese trasto por aquí casi no se usa (los pisos se limpian con un cepillo con mango largo al que se le adosa un trapo grueso). 
La acción se denomina *trapear* (o, simplemente, pasarle un trapo al piso).


----------



## mirx

Calambur said:


> Para mí es un *lampazo*, que, según el Santo DRAE, en la Argentina se llama *fregona*::


 
No Calambur, lo que la RAE dice es que en Argentina y Nicaragua se le llama "lampazo"  a la fregona, no al revés.


----------



## Argónida

Calambur said:


> Por otra parte, *lampazo* tampoco se oye mucho, porque ese trasto por aquí casi no se usa (los pisos se limpian con un cepillo con mango largo al que se le adosa un trapo grueso).
> La acción se denomina *trapear* (o, simplemente, pasarle un trapo al piso).


 
¿Y no le echáis agua y jabón?


----------



## THC

Argónida said:


> Pero la mopa es más bien algo como esto, ¿no?


 
Tienes razón, la mopa es seca, para recoger el polvo, y la fregona es húmeda. Fue un lapsus, pensando en mop.


Donde yo estoy la mopa es seca, pero me suena haberla oído para referirse a fregona en Castilla la Mancha.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fregona Aquí dice que se usa mopa en Castilla para referirse a la fregona.


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela, según la región: coleto, coleta, mopa o lampazo.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Calambur

Argónida said:


> ¿Y no le echáis agua y jabón?


Sí, claro, me estaba refiriendo al trasto en sí y olvidé decirlo: el trapo se embebe con agua y jabón/detergente/desengrasante, etc.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

mirx said:


> Toño, yo creo que aquí responden bien a tu pregunta.


 
Gracias, no sé por qué no lo encontré cuando lo busqué; de cualquier forma no hablan de las mechas ni de cómo se llama la acción.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En mi casa los pisos se limpian como explica Calambur: un palo de piso o un lampazo, un trapo de piso y un balde con agua a la cual se le agrega un líquido limpiador de pisos. Trabajo divertido si los hay. De todos modos entré a la página de un supermercado de Montevideo para ver cómo le llamaban a lo que muestra la imagen que pegó Toño: flecos si venden solo lo que es de algodón, y flecos o mopa con cabo cuando venden todo el conjunto.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Gracias, no sé por qué no lo encontré cuando lo busqué; de cualquier forma no hablan de las mechas ni de cómo se llama la acción.


 
Fregar, se friega el piso. Y las mechas esas, en Durango se llaman "barbas".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Es que acá no se friega (al menos no el piso) sino que se trapea.


----------



## la_machy

En Sonora también se _trapea_ el piso con un _trapeador _previamente humedecido con agua.
Pero también hay _trapeadores de aceite, _porque en lugar de agua, se humedecen en aceite. Estos casi no se usan, sólo para_ trapear_ los pisos antiguos, como el de mi casa en la hacienda de Álamos.


Saludos


----------



## Juan Miguel González

ToñoTorreón said:


> Juan Miguel, ¿y qué hacen con el mechudo? ¿Mechean o mechan el piso?


 
Pues ni uno ni lo otro, se trapea, pero fíjate que el trapeador o mechudo es un objeto poco usado en esta región defeña (por lo menos en las casas que yo frecuento), he observado que se trapea con un "jalador" (de hecho he tenido que aprender la técnica, yo tan acostumbrado al trapeador) y una jerga humedecida con agua y el líquido limpiador de pisos de su preferencia.

Si a alguien le queda duda este es el jalador: http://images.google.com.mx/images?hl=es&source=hp&q=jalador&btnG=Buscar+im%C3%A1genes&gbv=2&aq=f&oq=


----------



## rustan

En Argentina casi no se vé, en cambio se usa un trapo rectangular al que se lo arrastra con un palo, lleva el nombre "Trapo de piso"


----------



## Jellby

THC said:


> La acción es fregar.



O más concretamente: pasar la fregona. Porque también se puede fregar de rodillas y con un trapo.


----------



## Calambur

mirx said:


> No Calambur, lo que la RAE dice es que en Argentina y Nicaragua se le llama "lampazo" a la fregona, no al revés.


Algo había que no me cerraba y por eso volví a mirar el hilo. Tenés razón. Lo interpreté justo al revés.


----------



## isabelcjg

¡Este hilo se me hizo súper divertido! Tengo rato de estar buscando en google cómo quitar fácilmente la mugre del trapo (paño) que se le pone al "mop" pero no encontraba ninguna respuesta y eso es porque acá en Costa Rica le decimos "palo de piso" o gancho".

¡Saludos!


----------



## andres65

Camilo1964 said:


> En Venezuela, según la región: coleto, coleta, mopa o lampazo.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Camilo



En Venezuela, "coleto" propiamente dicho es lo que en España llaman "bayeta" y en Argentina "trapo de piso" o "trapo rejilla". Y limpiar el piso (suelo) con "coleto" es "coletear". Sin embargo, también en el lenguaje común se llame también "coleto" al utensilio con palo, que en España llaman "fregona" o "mocho" y en México "trapeador". Ahora, en los supermercados los comercializan con el nombre de "mopas" (del inglés "mop") para distinguirlos de los "coletos" propiamente dichos. Y en los centros comerciales hay los "cuartos de mopas", que es donde se almacenan y se exprimen luego de hecha la limpieza de los pisos. En Maracaibo, segunda ciudad de Venezuela, las "mopas" reciben el nombre de "lampazos", término usado igualmente en Argentina y Nicaragua


----------



## juandelsur

Por estos lados se puede oír; Trapeador o lampazo, y el más curioso es _la bruja_. _"Me voy a pasar la bruja" _es una expresión frecuente.
Saludos


----------



## rauljms

Por estos lares se dice simplemente *trapeador*.


----------



## HUMBERT0

En mi región es muy común decir “mapeador” y se mapean los pisos. Viene de “mop”. Aunque se entiende muy bien la palabra que proviene del sur “trapear”.
Saludos


----------



## Tundra

andres65 said:


> No debe confundirse "mop" con "floorcloth" que es el pedazo de tela, y que se traduce así : bayeta (España), coleto (Venezuela), frazada de piso (Cuba), jerga (México) ; trapero (Chile), trapo de piso o trapo rejilla (Argentina y Uruguay). Me faltan países en este caso.... así que si saben otras traducciones de "floorcloth" se los agradezco...



Vaya, Andrés, después de todo este tiempo, acabo de darme cuenta de que tengo otros términos que aportar. Nosotros también llamamos *trapo del suelo* o del piso al "paño" que se coloca al otro lado del *haragán. *Es lo que en otro comentario llaman *gancho. *En la RAE pone esto:

*2.     * m._ Cuba_ y_ Ven._ Utensilio para fregar el suelo que consta de un palo horizontal con una goma y de un palo vertical con el que se maneja.

Desconozco si proviene de la España antigua y, por eso, lo decimos en Canarias, en Cuba y en Venezuela, o si está relacionado con la emigración canaria a estos países en la posguerra.

¡Hasta otra!


----------

